# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Rum Zulmü ve Kıbrıs Türkü >  Kıbrıs Cumhuriyeti

## ceydaaa

r13.jpgKıbrıs Cumhuriyeti'nde Baş Piskopos Makarios Cumhurbaşkanı, Fazıl Küçük ise Cumhurbaşkanı Yardımcısı oldu. Kıbrıs Cumhuriyeti Anayasası ile şu hususlar karara bağlanmıştı:

"Adada kendilerine has özelliklerini devam ettirebilecek iki cemaat, yani Türk ve Rum cemaatleri vardır. Bunları temsil eden iki cemaat meclisi, bütün işlerde ortak hareket edilmesini sağlayacaktır. Cumhuriyet'in yönetimiyle ilgili olarak bir Yasama Meclisi kurulacak, bu meclisin %70 üyesi Rum, %30 üyesi Türk tarafından olacaktır. Cumhuriyet idaresi "Başkanlık" sistemi olup, cumhurbaşkanı Rum, yardımcısı ise Türk tarafından seçilecektir. Yürütme yetkisi cumhurbaşkanı ve yardımcısında toplanmış olup, 7'si Rum, 3'ü Türk olmak üzere kurulan bir hükümete sahip olacaklardır. Bakanlar Kurulunda bütün kararların mutlak çoğunlukta alınması gerekmektedir. Cumhurbaşkanı ve yardımcısının veto hakları vardır. İdare ve belediyelerde %70-%30 oranı muhafaza olunacak, yüzde yüze yakın Türk ve Rum cemaatlerin oluşturduğu mahallelerin idaresi o cemaatin memurlarına bırakılacaktır. Ayrıca beş büyük şehirde müstakil beş Türk belediyesi kurulacaktır. Rumların ve Türklerin ayrı mahkemeleri olacak ve bunların da üzerinde bir Türk ve iki Rum'dan müteşekkil bir Yüksek Adalet Divanı olacaktır. Başkanlığını ise tarafsız bir hukukçu yapacaktır. Cumhuriyet'in ordusu, polis ve jandarma teşkilatındaki oran %60 Rum, %40 Türk şeklinde olacaktır. Cumhuriyet'in resmi dili Türkçe ve Rumca olarak kabul edildiği gibi, Türkiye ve Yunanistan'ın milli ve mahalli bayramlarının da adada cemaatlerce kutlanabilmesi de kabul edilmiştir.

Ne var ki Türk ve Rum taraflardan oluşan Cumhuriyet'in ömrü kısa oldu. Üç yıl sonra, 1963'te Cumhuriyet işlevini yitirdi. Buna neden olan başlıca gelişmeler, gerek Rum tarafı gerekse Yunanistan'ın kötü niyetli yaklaşımları, iş birliğine yanaşmamaları, adada Yunanistan egemenliğini tesis etmek için çaba göstermeye devam etmeleriydi. Makarios'un anayasayı değiştirme, Türklere tanınan hakları kaldırma, Kıbrıs Türklerini "azınlık" durumuna düşürme, garanti ve ittifak anlaşmalarını feshetme çabaları Cumhuriyet'in sonunu getirdi. Makarios'un anayasayı değiştirme teklifleri Kıbrıs Türkleri ve Türkiye tarafından derhal reddedildi. Kısacası, Makarios 1960 Kıbrıs Anayasasını uygulasaydı, Kıbrıs Cumhuriyeti yıkılmayacaktı.

Kıbrıs Cumhuriyeti'ni sonlandıran sadece Makarios'un açıktan yürüttüğü faaliyetler değildi. Onun gizliden gizliye destek verdiği Rum teröristlerin de bunda büyük payı vardı. Makarios ve Yunanistan'dan cesaret alan EOKA ve Rum terör çeteleri, 1963 yılı Aralık ayının son günlerinde Türk cemaatine yönelik "etnik temizleme ve adadan kaçırma" planını uygulamaya koydular. Fanatik Rumların saldırıları tarihe "Noel katliamı", "Kıbrıs'ta Kanlı Noel" olarak geçti.22 Rum teröristleri durdurmak için oluşturulan, Lefkoşe'nin Türk ve Rum kesimini ayıran Yeşil Hat bile Rum saldırılarını önleyemedi. Osmanlı döneminden kalma camiler, tarihi eserler tahrip edildi. Türklere ait okul, hastane, bina, işyeri ve evler hedef alındı. Katil Nikos Sampson ve Grivas'ın yönettiği saldırılar 1964 yılında da devam etti. Bunların sonucunda 18.667 Kıbrıs Türkü yaşadığı 103 köyü terk etmek zorunda kaldı. Birleşmiş Milletler raporlarına göre, 1964 yılında Lefkoşe'de 39, Girne'de 7, Baf'ta 49, Larnaka'da 21 ve Magosa'da 21 köy zarar gördü; yüzlerce Türk öldü, binlercesi yaralandı veya köylerini terketmek zorunda kaldı. 1963 yılında başlayıp 1964'te de devam eden olaylarda 364 Türk şehit oldu.

----------

